# crazy wind powered walking beach creatures



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not quite sea creatures.
Theo Jansen creates new creatures | Video on TED.com


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wow thats awesome!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing. I couldn't imagine or invent stuff like that so my hat's off to him. Cool stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

That blows me away, simply amazing how these "creatures" can store energy in the bottles and use at a later time...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool.


----------

